# California State Carpet Champs



## RTB (Mar 27, 2002)

California State Carpet Champs March 11th, 12th & 13th at Stockton RC Raceway. Going to the Nationals? Need some carpet time? Come check out the last big west coast carpet race of the 04'-05' carpet season. The cost is 40$. Friday the 11th doors open at 10:00 am for open practice, 3 rounds of qualifying on Saturday the 12th and 1 round of qualifying and single mains to be run on Sunday the 13th. Trophies to the top 3 in all classes, TC Rookie, TC Sportsman, TC Expert Stock, TC 19 Turn, TC Modified, 12th Stock & 12 th Modified. Come goin us for one last bash at Stockton RC Raceway. For additional information see our website www.stocktonrcraceway.com . Hope to see you all there.

Ruben


----------



## Taz_S (Feb 13, 2002)

hope you all had fun this weekend


----------

